# Trek 4500 offered in a disc version for 2010...



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

While the 4 series is more of the novice/mid class of Trek hard tails, it is the only one they offer in a 24" frame. The lack of disc brakes on this model was sort of a turn off for me. Despite seriously wanting a 29er, I might look hard at the new disc model. I am guessing the MSRP will be around $799. While not the best, this might be a good bike for us taller guys to get and slowly upgrade. Haven't seen one in person, but the 4300's I have seen look pretty nice.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just was sent the price, images, and specs from Trek. I know for some of you, this is not enough bike. For some of us though, this is a reasonably priced option, and there aren't too many 24" frame sizes around.












> Frameset
> Frame Alpha Black Aluminum w/ semi integrated head tube, formed down tube w/integrated gusset, formed top tube, monostay seatstay, forged dropouts w/rack and fender mounts, replaceable derailleur hanger
> 
> Wheels
> ...


MSRP $729


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

DarkKnight369 said:


> While the 4 series is more of the novice/mid class of Trek hard tails, it is the only one they offer in a 24" frame. The lack of disc brakes on this model was sort of a turn off for me. Despite seriously wanting a 29er, I might look hard at the new disc model. I am guessing the MSRP will be around $799. While not the best, this might be a good bike for us taller guys to get and slowly upgrade. Haven't seen one in person, but the 4300's I have seen look pretty nice.


Have you considered a 29er from BikesDirect? Yes, the BD haters will chime in here and make their case. But you can get a better spec'd 29er for your $800 than that Trek 4500


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well the bike would be more like $600 at any Trek dealer. Maybe a tad more. All the 29ers I saw on that maxed out at 21". Point of this Trek is its a 24" bike. I am sure the 29er will sit a bit higher, but I bet I would fit on this 24" Trek better.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Well the bike would be more like $600 at any Trek dealer. Maybe a tad more. All the 29ers I saw on that maxed out at 21". Point of this Trek is its a 24" bike. I am sure the 29er will sit a bit higher, but I bet I would fit on this 24" Trek better.


Don't be so sure of yourself here...the ETT (effective top tube...the more important measurement than the seat tube length when fitting a bike) is 24.2" on a 24" Trek 4500. The ETT on the 21" Motobecane is 25.1"...almost an inch longer and certainly more suited for a tall rider. The large Windsor is 24.5"...again longer than the Trek

And for your $600 you'll still get a better spec'd bike than the Trek 4500 Disc. Plus, you won't look like your riding a clown bike


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Where are you getting this info? The closest thing I see on Trek's site is this...

EFF Top Tube 52.520.7	55.521.9	57.022.4	58.523.0	59.523.4	60.523.8	61.5

61.5 being the 24" bike


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Never mind, I had it in centimeters.


----------



## Moops (May 24, 2009)

Does anybody know what fork the 2010 4500 comes with?

or did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

It didn't say, but I am guessing it is the same as the current 4500.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

specialized makes a 23" frame for their rockhopper 29ers with a 26" top tube. might be something to check out.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am aware of that. I hope Gary fisher starts putting out more 23" models. I have always been a Trek fan, and I really like some of the fisher models. I have always disliked specialized for whatever reason. Nothing to do with riding, since I have not ridden one, just am not crazy with the design of them.


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Moops said:


> Does anybody know what fork the 2010 4500 comes with?
> 
> or did I miss it somewhere?


2010 comes with an SR Suntour something-or-other. A friend of mine just ordered a 4500 Disc in Gunmetal Gray from local Trek store, and they said this Suntour was actually a better fork than the Dart on last year's model. I haven't seen or ridden it yet, but I do know it's no longer shipping with the Dart.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Don't be so sure of yourself here...the ETT (effective top tube...the more important measurement than the seat tube length when fitting a bike)


EXACTLY!

Hey DarkKnight! I thought I explained all this on TheNewX forum  You can't really go by seat tube length when comparing 26 to 29er geometry frames. Remember that the centers of the wheels are sitting about 1 1/2 inches higher off the ground, yet they try to make 29er geometries so that anyone can ride them, not just tall clydes like us. Bottom line: effective top tube length is more important than seat tube length. You can correct for shorter seat tube length with a longer seat post, thus that dimension is somewhat adjustable.

But also, as I thought I told you before, what you really need to do is go ride those bikes to see for yourself.

And yep, mtnbiker72 is right that you can save money with Bikes Direct, but you better feel comfortable turning your own wrenches on your bike.

Regarding this Trek: Not bad, but If it doesn't have an air shock, i.e. Reba Race or Tora, you're not going to be able to get enough pre-load for your weight.


----------



## Moops (May 24, 2009)

yeahdog31 said:


> 2010 comes with an SR Suntour something-or-other. A friend of mine just ordered a 4500 Disc in Gunmetal Gray from local Trek store, and they said this Suntour was actually a better fork than the Dart on last year's model. I haven't seen or ridden it yet, but I do know it's no longer shipping with the Dart.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

petty dislike aside, it's probably a better bike for you than a 26er, and higher quality than a 4500. whatever though, it's your bike.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hard to ride the bikes when no one has them in my size. Was trying to get a feel and narrow down what I want to look at before I hunt down a store that has it.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Hard to ride the bikes when no one has them in my size. Was trying to get a feel and narrow down what I want to look at before I hunt down a store that has it.


Have them order it. Most stores understand that you'll want to have the bike in hand, sit on it and take it for a spin and so on before you commit to buy. Just because they order it doesn't obligate you to buy it, unless it is something so special they wouldn't be able to sell it, and an XL 29er isn't... if they insist on $$$ down, I'd walk and find a different bike store.


----------



## Redbull77 (Mar 1, 2010)

What do you guys think of this bike for a beginner trail rider?

I am thinking about ordering one this weekend


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

My brother has this bike and loves it. I have the 2009 model and envy his disc brakes....


----------



## Teknowguy (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought a 2009 4500 about a month and a half ago. I'm 6'7" 350lbs. and it's held up great for me, although my first venture into the woods with it produced four broken spokes. But I'm certain that's due more to the rider than the quality of the bike.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nah...bikes at this level while they are good bikes and a good value, have some parts that aren't as up to the task as they could be. Of course this is done to save some costs and usually one place it seems bike companies skimp out on is the wheels since they tend to be one of the more expensive components next to the fork. That and many bikes are designed assuming that the riders are going to be pencil necked 180 pound little folk...not us husky types so components are usually not going to hold up to our abuse on lesser priced bikes.


----------

